# Orangutan



## stapo49 (Jan 30, 2021)

One more from my recent visit to the Perth zoo.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Jan 30, 2021)

My ex has that same color hair...


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 30, 2021)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> My ex has that same color hair...


Probably not to many gingers in Zhuhai


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice  like the way it’s framed


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 30, 2021)

Good shot......


----------



## Space Face (Jan 30, 2021)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> My ex has that same color hair...


 My current has the same face.


----------



## Space Face (Jan 30, 2021)

Fantastically detailed shot.


----------



## nokk (Jan 30, 2021)

well, you did very well with what you had to work with.


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 30, 2021)

Original katomi said:


> Nice  like the way it’s framed


Thanks very much. I tried a few different frames when cropping the image but thought this one worked the best



Jeff15 said:


> Good shot......


Thanks Jeff



Space Face said:


> Fantastically detailed shot.


Thanks mate. This one did come out nicely.



nokk said:


> well, you did very well with what you had to work with.


lol. Yes it was a tough subject alright. Just could not get him to smile


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Jan 31, 2021)

Woah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT is freggin nice. Good Lord! For real.
I'm gonna be like you one day.


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 31, 2021)

LightSpeed666 said:


> Woah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT is freggin nice. Good Lord! For real.
> I'm gonna be like you one day.


Thanks very much. You may want to rethink being like me one day. I am old with a rough head lol.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 31, 2021)

Great shot and what a handsome devil he is!


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 31, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Great shot and what a handsome devil he is!


Thanks Kirk. A beautiful animal alright.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Jan 31, 2021)

I am incredibly thankful for the "Ginger free" environment, too. In all honestly, this is a magnificent looking fellow. Nicely done!


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 31, 2021)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> I am incredibly thankful for the "Ginger free" environment, too. In all honestly, this is a magnificent looking fellow. Nicely done!


Thanks. When I was younger here in Australia if you had red hair they would call you"bluey." Though you don't hear it that much now. I agree, a fantastic looking animal.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt (Feb 3, 2021)

Outstanding image Geoff!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 3, 2021)

Excellent!


----------



## stapo49 (Feb 4, 2021)

johngpt said:


> Outstanding image Geoff!


Thanks John. I think this is probably the best image I have taken in my zoo visits.



CherylL said:


> Excellent!


Thank you Cheryl


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hands down one of the best "zoo" images I've seen in awhile. Just a great shot.


----------



## stapo49 (Feb 4, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Hands down one of the best "zoo" images I've seen in awhile. Just a great shot.


Thanks very much Smoke. I was very happy with the way it turned out.


----------

